# Facebook?



## TJN66

Is anyone on facebook that would like to be friends? If so please pm so I can give you my name on facebook.


----------



## Matt1

I'm on there, just look up Matt Conner. My profile picture is of me and my brother. Anyone else can add me as well. Love talking about Halloween, Horror, Paganism and Elvis!


----------



## Saki.Girl

i am on there ang.saki


----------



## Trinity1

Me too! Shani Chernoski


----------



## The Auditor

There be a bunch of us on FB. Many if not most "like" Halloweenforum's page, and are part of the numerous Halloween and horror FB groups.


----------



## Guest

You can always friend me I actually have a Halloween page that's small I run. Mostly chat about props vintage stuff and new finds Just click the link below


----------



## IowaGuy

I am "Jay" on Facebook. You'll have to search Jay Cook probably


----------



## Terra

Here's mine  https://www.facebook.com/#!/terra.lair


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I'm on there as Angela Edwards-Rose


----------



## KellyC

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150293883141761.332554.584121760&type=3 
that's my haloween prep album link, send me a friend request as well


----------



## Tumblindice

Here is mine: https://www.facebook.com/pages/MacArthur-Manor-Cemetery/251929834844649?ref=hl


----------



## KenVP

*Halloween Forum Members on facebook?*

Was just wondering if anyone from here was on facebook as well? I am @ https://www.facebook.com/KenVanPelt


----------



## nicoleblkwidow

Here I am https://www.facebook.com/nicoleblkwidow


----------



## FreshMeatScreams

facebook.com/erinkaspersky I love having more friends on facebook who love Halloween as much as I do!

You can also like my haunts facebook page - facebook.com/barrsdemonicasylum


----------



## TJN66

I am Tammy J. Nisco on facebook!


----------



## TJN66

I got everyone but Trinity and KenVp for some reason there was not a add friend button on your pages. Send me an invite so I can accept ya. I love talking about halloween and all the fun!


----------



## Glockink

Guys and ghouls, please "like" my shop page...post a few Halloween/horror tattoos up time to time...
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tattoos-By-Stan/306692152698712


----------



## diggerc

https://www.facebook.com/carl.kestner


----------



## tweety16_6

i'm on facebook too. add me if you want. https://www.facebook.com/#!/renatevdbeek


----------



## KenVP

Just started a fb group for haunters / prop builders if anyone is interested in stopping in and joining.


----------



## SkeletonPirate

http://www.facebook.com/TheSkeletonPirate


----------



## njwilk

Glad someone started this thread. I spend a lot of time on Facebook and figured out last year that I wasn't making time to keep up with my web site. So with my new theme - a Western Halloween - I began a page for the Boneyard Buckaroos at https://www.facebook.com/BoneyardBuckaroos


----------



## Misdomt

Here is a link to my page: "like" it please! 

https://www.facebook.com/MisdomManor?ref=hl


----------



## HallowFear

Well if anyone feels like adding me here I am:
facebook.com/ahookerslife

Send a message/note stating your from the forum so I know to add you.


----------



## AthenaHM

The Auditor said:


> There be a bunch of us on FB. Many if not most "like" Halloweenforum's page, and are part of the numerous Halloween and horror FB groups.


Could you post the links for those two groups? I would really appreciate it!


----------

